# CPC and CPC-A Remote Coding in Phoenix/Scottsdale, AZ



## ktitus (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello CPC and CPC-A's Coders -

MBSI is looking for remote medical coders (CPC and CPC-A) in the Phoenix/Scottsdale area. Coders will complete a 4-6 week on-site training course. After completion of the training course, coders are ready to code "live" charts remotely. A coding analyst is then assigned to them and all coded charts are reviewed to assess the understanding of coding theory and application. Once they consistently pass the quality assurance standard of 95%, they move full time into their assigned region. They continue to be assessed each month to review that the productivity and quality standards are met.

Please log onto the website below to complete the application process.

HRMBSI-Modesto@medamerica.com


Kelly M. Titus, CPC, CPC-I
MBSI Coding Training Manager


----------



## drpoonam (Aug 16, 2013)

What is the fees for the training ?Do you have any coding opportunities in California


----------



## dylansmommy24 (Aug 17, 2013)

What is the salary range for this position?


----------

